# MS Excel auto minimize itself w/o doing anything.



## flutexian (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi All,

I just installed my MS office 2010 not long ago. when i started to use the ms excel awhile when i want to do my stuff but somehow when i typed anything in the field, it auto minimize itself and will hang a while and appear it back to normal. This happened quite a few times in a days. i find it very troublesome when i doing my work.

Dear All pls advise me!!!! Agent!!!! ray:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try using Excel in Safe Mode. If it works, then your problem is in one of the Startup items and needs to be rooted out via a clean boot. If problem also occurs in Safe Mode then it's a program problem and a reinstall or repair is necessary.


----------



## flutexian (Apr 16, 2010)

Corday said:


> Try using Excel in Safe Mode. If it works, then your problem is in one of the Startup items and needs to be rooted out via a clean boot. If problem also occurs in Safe Mode then it's a program problem and a reinstall or repair is necessary.


Thanks. I will try in safe mode first. But i had done a repair Ms Office before still don't work. :grin:


----------

